# Fenton Mi's tune up party.



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Arrived at 11:30 AM to this tune up party. They were stageing cars to go down town at 2:00 PM. It was hot and miserable on the ashphalt parking lot. But they were giving out free bottles of cold water at least.
At 2:00 PM they started excorting the cars and trucks the 5 miles to the down town area 25 at a time. Gave ther volunteers time down town to get the cars parked. No one got to pick the shady spots it was just based on how you arrived at the school and was lined up. 

There had been several notices posted that no car with out a parking pass was going to be allowed on the down town streets after 4:00 PM.
They were not fooling around on that one either. the police department had blocked off all the entrances to the down town area and set up detours around town only openoing holes for show cars with parking passes.
Our Buick was so long it stuck out past the max line once parked (they have to keep so many feet of street open in case of a fire.) So we were reparked in another area also to small at the angle they were trying to get so a new angle was laid out for us and people next to use.

Pictures to come later.
Some never to be seen before cars there includeing a 5 speed Chevette Desiel, a Yugo and even a new Tesla.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 11, 2018)

Well I had a bit of time so got the pictures off the camera. Even up loaded some to image hosting site.
Leaving for St johns in a short bit for the days car show.

Cars stageing for the cruise to down town Fenton.

Thos ahead of us and to our front side.






Across from us the 5th and 6th wave of cars line up.







Behind us and line beside us.






Rear of the 5th and 6th wave.






A bit of all stages.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 15, 2018)

They had to move our Buick from the slot we were supposed to get. No way could they get us behind the red like making the legal room for fire trucks. So they moved us down half a block next to the Junk mail truck and increased the angle.












Once we got settled in I got the camera out and started walking the 2 mile line of cars on each side of the street.






Oldsmobile.






Fenton is a up and coming town the more afluient are moving to. very little of ther old stores remain like so many other small towns Michigan. Many have been toren down for glass high rise businesses.

You will not find a Tesla at just any old small town Michigan show.







 Al


----------

